# deactivated radio still works



## brroland19 (Oct 25, 2008)

I have a sportster radio that has been deactivated since last march. The other day i plugged it into my boombox in my shed and the radio updated channels then continued to play. it has been receiving programming since that day, i checked my account and it isn't shown as active and im not paying for it. Am i just lucky or do you think it will get shut off soon?


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

I had the same thing happen to me a few years ago. Turns out I wasn't lucky it was just a week long free preview going for people with radio's that used to be active,and I just happened to try out the radio and thought I was getting free programming. Perhaps it's the same thing but who knows.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

i have 3yrs strong now get all the updates sadly i have had a lot of units like the replay and the mifi but this is called one i think its the cheapest player offred looks like a radar detecter


----------

